# Which type of weather can you LEAST stand?



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Do you hate the heat more OR the cold more?






Honestly, even though I was born on a tropical island, I can't stand the heat or humid weather. Any amount of physical activity already makes me sweat like hell; but add in humid or hot weather and I look like I permanently jumped out of a pool.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

i can't stand too hot or too cold weather, but i prefer a bit warmer weather here in Belgium!!!


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

below-0 weather. i hate it. actually, anything below about 30 degrees is really bad. i don't mind the heat so much, not that I love really hot and humid or anything.. but the freezing cold I can't stand the most.


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

Regardless of hot or cold, I *hate* wind. Everything becomes a battle when it's windy. You can't even look down the road without having to fight your hair just to be able to see. 

Seeing as wind isn't an option, I'd prefer hot weather over cold weather. I have poor circulation, so cold weather can be difficult to combat. No matter how many layers I put on, my feet will remain frozen ice blocks. Socks don't seem to work when your feet aren't producing any heat to begin with. 

On the other hand, I associate the heat with a lot of positive things - like Christmas.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Where I am May and October are delightful, neither too hot or too cold. June is wonderful. The rest tend to be too hot or cold. Both extremes can be miserable and life threatening. Worst of all, in my opinion, is too hot. At least in the cold you can put another log on the fire, or add another layer of clothing. If you have a power outage during a heat wave and lose your a/c, you’re in for a miserable time.


----------



## Thunal33 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hot weather. With cold weather you can easily put a coat/more layers on, but with hot weather you can't do anything. Plus hot weather just feels worse.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

Hot weather. I find it much easier to warm up than to cool down. When it's cold you can wrap yourself in snuggly shit and get all comfy and warm that way, when it's hot you have to buy a fan and there's no guarantee it'll help. Then you get all sweaty and everything feels disgusting... And you get dehydrated...

When it's cold just throw on a dressing gown and some thick socks and you're gravy.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

I don't like the cold - I shiver just thinking about it!
The only good aspect about cold weather is being able to dress-up in layers of stylish clothing!

I prefer the warmer weather - you can do almost anything outdoors and be mostly comfortable.
It's only the really hot periods that are terrible, but I can cope with those without too much distress.


----------



## Monkey Queen (Sep 8, 2018)

Got and humid.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I live in Australia. Its harder to cool down in summer than it is to heat up in winter. You could be stark naked and still be sweaty and hot. Where I live its usually hotter than some other places in Australia. (But I'm glad I don't live in Queensland though, that's tropical weather and its horrible.) Hottest place in Australia (I think) is Marble Bar. Average summer day would be about 40'C. Glad I don't live there either.... XD

However that being said I do hate it in winter when you start to get that cold sweaty feeling with all the layers on even though if you take them off you'll be cold...


Its not so much the heat that bothers me, it's the sunny bright days I don't really like. And my eyes are sensitive to the sun.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Cold and damp days are the worst. I feel as if the cold is inside my body and, no matter how many layers I wear, I can never warm up.


----------



## Wohpe (Aug 25, 2018)

You experience all four seasons where I'm from, but I loathe humidity, so hot weather is the worst for me.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

I was prepared to choose which _kind_ of cold weather I hate the most, so the poll was a bit disappointing.

Top 5, from the most hateful to just plain awful:

1. Cold, icy and windy weather is the absolute worst.

2. Cold and slushy is a very close second. And when the night comes and the slush freezes over, it'll be #1 weather the next morning.

3. Really cold (from -20 centigrade down) and dry weather, where you start immediately coughing once you step outside, because the air is really not suitable for breathing. This is considered "a good, proper winter" by my countrymen.

4. Cold and extra snowy, where you just have to abandon your car on the street because you didn't bring a shovel and your hands feel like they're going to fall off from the cold after you tried to dig the car out of the snowbank without proper tools. This is considered glorious, Instagram-worthy weather, which makes me hate it even more. It's awful to have to see so many ecstatic social media posts about something that brings you so much pain. (Maybe I was wrong, maybe I hate this kind of cold weather the most?)

5. Cold, dark and rainy. I wouldn't mind it so much if it weren't for all the people around me complaining that it's not cold and snowy enough (this is the number one topic of conversation in this country from October till the end of March).


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

Cold is gold. My best days were on 4000ft mtns when it was -5F.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

Actually I like every type of weather, hot, cold, wet, dry... I'm happy to live in a country where we have a humid continental climate. Temperatures can range from -20 C (-5 F) to over 40 C (105 F). We have rainy cloudy days, we have cold snowy days, we have hot dry days, hot humid days...

But I don't like it if it's the same thing for a longer period. I need variety.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Either extreme sucks imo. I just moved back to the Midwest and got Damn the cold blowing wind is like a continuous stinging slap on any exposed skin. But I guess I won't get skin cancer as quickly from being in the sun all the time?



I find it much more difficult to cope with than extreme heat.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I can tolerate 100+ weather better than freezing. I went from Texas to California to Belgium & thought I would die there. Froze my ass off but I loved Belgium.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Cold weather is easier to deal with. Heat sucks (85+ with humidity or 95+ w/o humidity).


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm not a fan of either but cold weather is a bit easier to deal with.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

I was born in the cold weather.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

I can't do icy cold weather. Where I'm from 60F is considered "cold" and I like that though.

I've been in 115F dry heat weather and it sucks, but as long as I had water and shade or a fan, or even better some air conditioning, I was fine. At least I don't have to shovel snow or leave for work to discover my car frozen.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

I can handle cold more than hot but it depends on humidity level. The higher the humidity, the less I can tolerate. That said, I can easily handle hot and humid with trade winds, like the weather in Hawaii.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

I hate both.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Would pick hot over cold - it’s a pain to be outside when it’s ridiculously cold that everything seems to freeze.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Terribe extremely strong Hurricanes, tyfoons, etc. 
I do like weak stoms atm., maybe I will change my mind about that later if someone I know get hurt or something like that. 
I like that it's a bit exiting, but I'm terrified of the extreme storms though.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Cold and WET at the same time. Just no, its the worst sensation to be both cold and wet. I swear my metabolism is like that of a reptile, if you keep me in that range between 70-100f I'll be fine, anything lower or higher and I become very still...


----------



## nomedaigual (Aug 27, 2018)

I prefer cold, because you can wear some more clothes and you're warm, easy. With hot weather you can't put a feet on the street without melting and there's nothing you can do to avoid it, it sucks your will to do anything. (I must say that I'm from south spain and never experienced more than -10ºC, I supose the thing would change with extreme temperatures)


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

I am a winter person.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

Cold weather, easily. I love the heat!


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I hate hot weather. I grew up in Wisconsin so I'm used to cold winters. Now that I live in Texas, summers can be brutal. You can always put more layers on in the cold than take off in the hot. I actually wrote a blog entry on it: https://www.impulsivetravelerguy.com/perspective-extreme-hot-vs-extreme-cold/


----------

